# 8-months old pup's scary behavior in the morning :(



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

has she ever been crate trained? 
a crate has been the most useful tool when it came to house breaking and general chewing of things when not supervised. I would suggest putting a crate in your bedroom and at night let her sleep in there. this keeps your belongings and most importantly your pup safe. my two (who are 1 year and 2 years old) still sleep in their crates every night and are put in them when no one is home.
I hope other have some suggestions for what you could do! this is just personally when I would do. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree with above.. She should be in a crate or in a puppy proofed sectioned off area when she is not supervised. She needs to earn your trust before getting full roam.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ditto on the crate training. We crated Samantha until she was nearly 2.5. She was a fantastic dog but would occasionally chew on things she shouldn't. Crating not only protects you but your dog. It can cost thousands and risk their lives should they accidentally chew and ingest something! 

I would get a crate and start now... it's never too late! So sorry you're having to go through this but it will get better. Don't give up!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

She is not being aggressive and arrogant, she is being a six month old puppy! They are stinky butts! She needs more exercise and a crate to sleep in at night!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Another vote for crate training.
She's just being a normal 8mo old golden retriever puppy! They are not born the well behaved dogs we all know and love! 
At this stage it's all about not setting them up to fail, and leaving a 6mo old unattended (and you asleep is the same thing) is just asking for trouble.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

I would get a crate but if you do not want to do that at least puppy proof your room! Put things you do not want ruined where she can not reach them. Kasey was a year old before she was allowed out of her crate at night but she is limited to my bedroom. She is still crated when we leave the house! I would also suggest getting rid of the water bowl at night!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Crate*

I completely agree with crate training-it keeps your pup safe so they can't get hurt chewing or swallowing something, and keeps your things safe.
When you can't wait her every moment, use the crate. Make sure to take her collar off before putting her in though, so she can't catch it on anything and choke. You should also only use the crate for a few hours at a time.

Crate training a puppy - Google Search


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

@gaurangsaini.....I was just getting ready to e-mail my puppy owners to check in with them and see how everything is going since they just turned 9 months today. This is the age when people usually "give up" on them and want to give them away because they are going through a rebellious period. Have patience, she will get better WITH TRAINING. If she can get to YOUR stuff, it's not her fault that she is chewing it up.....she is a puppy and puppies chew things. Keep her in a puppy proof area, either a crate or maybe an area closed off by an x-pen. It sounds like she is more like a sweet busy girl than aggressive girl. Love her, keep her in a safe place, and have patience


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

all i have to say is two words- Crate Training


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Crates can be your very best friend. Although personally I would not call her behavior 'scary' - it is normal adolescence hitting right on time. Now is the time many people give up on their dogs since they thought chewing ended in puppy hood - it doesn't. My dogs chew their whole life; bones, toys etc. Papers are always at risk if left around-especially white! You have a golden retriever and goldens like things in their mouths so until they learn what belongs in their mouth, crate them when not under supervision.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Your puppy's behavior is neither aggressive, scary or arrogance, your puppy has reached the teenage years. This will pass. Invest in a crate to keep her and your belongings safe when you can't watch her. You are expecting too much from a 8 m.o. puppy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Crate train her.....works wonders!


----------



## coldair (Oct 6, 2012)

not scary at all. first off a puppy that has a water bowl over night will be peeing on your floor. put your puppy in crate when you are not able to watch it and do not scream at or hit your puppy ever. 
all my dogs were taught with just a stern no or bad dog and that my hand was their safety net and if scared, startled or afraid come to my hand.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree 100%! The puppy needs to be in a crate. It's not even about your stuff, it's about keeping puppy safe. Please get a crate. He's not being bratty...he's being so puppy. Best of luck


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Crate or X-pen. Wake is almost 2 and I still use the X-pen when needed. This dear sweet guy sitting next to me on the sofa can still be a terror.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Along with crate and exercise! you need to do a bit of reading here about how to properly train your dog. You have a girl so sometimes that aloofness and do what she will attitude is inborn. But all dogs, boy and girl, really want to make you happy. Training sessions will be a valuable addition to your relationship, both of your mental health, and to her behavioral overall.

No more of tha screaming and jumping - no she doesn't know why you're acting so strange. She might think, oooh, playful human!!! 

Lastly, maybe she is just a super mouthy dog - has to have something in her mouth all the time. My Max is like that and destroyed a lot more valuable things by that age than you are reporting - books and mags. A cell phone case. Try cupboards, deck stairs, an 80 dollar math book, chairs, and the list goes on. (Looking back, yeah, I should have crate trained.) One thing that may be a great help would be buying her a number of stuffed dog toys to mouth and suck on. Just keep replacing other items she picks up with her stuffies and she may get the idea. Now when my Max is feeling the urge to mouth something, he gets one of his stuffies and lays down for a long session with his toys. My guy won't go to sleep at night without one in his mouth. It worked for us and is just absolutely adorable!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Willow52 said:


> Your puppy's behavior is neither aggressive, scary or arrogance, your puppy has reached the teenage years. This will pass. Invest in a crate to keep her and your belongings safe when you can't watch her. You are expecting too much from a 8 m.o. puppy.


Yes!
Totally normal puppy behavior, she is not aggressive or arrogant. She is being a puppy. And if your things are where she can get them, that's not her fault.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Crate training.......Bridget will chew anything that's not tied down and she's 10 months old.

And start puppy classes. It's never too late, it's alot of fun, and you and your pup learn alot!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh I totally agree, start crate training her. Not only does it keep your belongings safe, it keeps her safe too. Dogs can sometimes swallow things they shouldn't and can require a pricey surgery to remove it. 
Also, a tired dog is a good dog! I play Brew out so much that he's too tired when we're home to even bother with his chew toys! He just comes in a flops on the floor and he's out for the night!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

As everyone else has said - the crate is THE most AWESOME tool for these crazy adolescent goldens! Our Tucker is 17 months and I ONLY leave him out unsupervised (very short 1 hour periods) if he's had a long walk first. If not, he is crated whenever no one is here at home (during most days he's never crated for more than a couple hours tops, and now, even less). And at night. He knows it's where he belongs. When he's tired, he goes in there and waits for his treat. Too cute! Anyway, give it a shot. Good luck!


----------



## patrick (May 23, 2012)

*trying it on for size*

This dog is an adolescent and we with kids know what that means. back to the crate in an another area of the house for a good nights sleep for both of you and also to reduce access to your stuff. Just like a teenager ..tighten the rules and boundaries and do not weaken as soon as he is being a good dog.


----------



## Janey81 (Oct 12, 2011)

Crate training is definitely the way to go! Our Daisy is 1 year 10 months now and we still keep her crated at night. She loves her "home" and even goes there to rest without being asked to. Over time, they learn that it is their safe haven where no one will bother them. To start it may be helpful to give Appy a treat when she goes in her crate to reward her with positive reinforcement. There may be a few days where she will probably whine and bark, but you just have to stay firm.

I agree with the other post about having to earn your trust. We only started giving Daisy full roam of the house about 5 months ago during the day while we're at work. It was a gradual process though.

In regards to the slight aggression and arrogance, I totally remember when Daisy did that when she was younger. Sounds like Appy is going through a "teenage phase" and may be testing her dominance and figuring out her role in the "pack". (can you tell I watch Cesar Milan? LOL) You just have to remember to stay firm and calm. Be the pack leader. ;-)

As for the water, as another suggested, definitely hold back water at least 1 hour before her bedtime. 

In regards to her chewing, have you tried giving her the non-edible Nylabone? They are AWESOME!

Hope this helps a little. Good luck!


----------

